

Thoughts about the PSD format - fosk
https://github.com/gco/xee/blob/master/XeePhotoshopLoader.m#L108

======
LukeShu
This has been discussed here several times before; I recall enjoying the
discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8831172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8831172)
(January, 2015)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6410821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6410821)
(September, 2013)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=575122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=575122)
(May, 2009)

also relevant is the response of Adobe's John Nack:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=593286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=593286)
/
[https://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2009/05/some_thoughts_about_th...](https://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2009/05/some_thoughts_about_the_psd_format.html)
(the URL has moved since the HN discussion happened) (May, 2009)

------
edvinbesic
I like the sanity check right after the rant. Nice touch.

